
Energy Scavenging from a 2C temperature gradient (Jan 2019) [pdf] - andyljones
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Ravi_Kishore16/publication/330568372_Energy_scavenging_from_ultra-low_temperature_gradients/links/5ce10b8892851c4eabacf153/Energy-scavenging-from-ultra-low-temperature-gradients.pdf
======
blacksqr
A ring of gadolinium is used as a rotor in an electric generator, motion is
caused by using heat to create a magnetization gradient in different zones of
the ring: "Cyclic heating and cooling causes magnetic domains to orient and
disorient, resulting in time-varying magnetization and an unbalanced magnetic
torque on the rotor."

